# Handgun technique video



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to post this, so I created a new forum topic. So feel free to add more and start new threads.

This is a great video clip discussing hand grip from Todd Jarrett.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I saw that over at the hkpro forums....very cool video. Does he have any DVD's or video's for sale on the market?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

He's incredible!


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> I saw that over at the hkpro forums....very cool video. Does he have any DVD's or video's for sale on the market?


There aren't any books or dvd's on his website, but he does offer hands on classes.
http://www.toddjarrett.com/fee.html

-=Whittey=-


----------

